# Pumilio mate selection and color



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I believe this is the article about pumilio being able to see color and distinguish their race/morph from others, that people cited long ago.

http://jeb.biologists.org/cgi/content/full/207/14/2471


----------



## cubby23 (Jun 12, 2006)

Wow, I have never seen so much information published on pumilio before. Sticky?


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2006)

Interesting article! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Ben_C (Jun 25, 2004)

Here's a citation for another very similar paper:

Summers et. al, 1999. Visual mate choice in poison frogs. Proc. R. Soc. London B 266 2141-2145 

~B


----------

